# New bucklings



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We bought these little guys along with their mom a couple days ago. We had no need for more bucks, but wanted mom so here they are! We are still debating on wether to sell them right after weaning or keep one to show for the summer. They are out of a 4th generation spotted buck and mom is out of a big red buck. The one obviously has spots. The red paint buck actually does have a couple darker spots on his neck as well. They were born triplets, but the doeling did not make it. They are all a little too thin, but we just wormed them yesterday and hopefully they will fatten up a bit when they aren't feeding so many worms!
Feel free to give a little critique on them if you want to :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know Boers but WOW are those boys BIG! Cute too! Mama looks thick and very pretty.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

DANG those are some BIG boys! COngrats!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thay are big boys...how old are they? They are all cute and look pretty nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you. They are 2 months old. Mom is a HUGE doe, shes definately the largest and longest doe we have now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok I am just going to throw this out there. Is the does name Kaylor? I feel like I have been looking at these 3 online for a little while now trying to decide if I need more. Luckly now that they are sold I don't have to wonder anymore. I really DO NOT need anymore then the ones I have already.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I was wrong Kaylor didn't have kids this year is her name Crystal?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They all look great! Those boys sure are thick! I love the spots on that one boy...very unique! Nice pen too...it looks really clean and organized! :thumb:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

They are both so beefy and cute  They look like they are almost as big as mamma already, wow


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, I love, love the spots on the first one.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

How cute they are!!

But I have to say I was baffled by the first pic... something just didnt seem right??? Then I realized I was looking at an extra eye/ear & foot under the white colored boy (extra's being his sibling!) LOL!! 
I guess I should get some sleep heh! Too tired to tell where one kid ends and another begins! Ha ha ha! :ROFL:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

RPC, yes that is Crystal


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Me love red and moonspotted boers!!!

Ya know, you could bring them to me if you don't want them. lol haha :slapfloor:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I love the spotted boers too. We have a couple does bred to our red buck that have dappled genetics, so we hope to get more spots. 

Do you think these boys are on track as far as growth? The red buck was 38 pounds when I weighed him when we got home. And the spotted buck was 42. They've definately put on a couple more pounds since then, especially the red buck, hes a little tank  . I figured they were averaging .51 and .57 pounds.


----------

